

The World’s Leading Startup Cities - bjoernlasseh
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/07/the-worlds-leading-startup-cities/399623/

======
devy
"One omission of the report: due to language barriers, it was not able to
collect sufficient data to evaluate cities in China, Taiwan, Japan, or South
Korea."

For China, I think Beijing, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Shenzhen, Guangzhou are big
contenders for the top 25.

For Taiwan, it's mostly in greater Taipei metro. Similarly, it's mostly in
Seoul as 40% of Korea's population lives around capital metro.

For Japan, Tokyo is certainly another mega city as a strong contender. But I
would be interested to learn more about other tech startup hubs.

------
ghc
How on earth do they rank talent? I can't think of any reasonable measure
where the rankings would look remotely like they are. Don't tell me they're
basing talent on something like crunchbase listings.

